# Protein Food!



## ChaosKirin (Sep 21, 2010)

So I usually feed my mice a mouse storebought diet with seeds/corn/kibble etc. When I was trying to feed my pregnant mouse, I'd fill the bowl half with the mix, and half with a high-protein dog food called 'Barking at the Moon.' It's got a 41% protein content. (Too much?)

Anyway, she wouldn't eat it. In fact, the little devil made it a point of showing me she wasn't eating it by moving it - piece by piece, I'd imagine - to one of the corners of her enclosure, piling it up, and leaving it there.

So how can I get pregnant mice to eat more protein? I'd like to know before I try breeding again.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They'll eat the dog food if that's all they have. For a day or two after cleaning, give them only dog food.

Well-bred mice cannot get too much protein from regular foods.

You can also prepare scrambled eggs (one of nature's only sources of full, complete proteins) using infant formula (or regular milk) for pregnant or nursing does.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

> Well-bred mice cannot get too much protein from regular foods.


Not sure I'd agree with that. ANY animal can get too much protein leading to long term health effects.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Thats good to know jack can you add the puupy/kitten lactose to scrambled egg for the nursing does?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I know pregnant and lactating rats should only be getting between 20 - 25% protein, so for a mouse, I`m afraid your dog food is way too high. Look for a balance without feeding too much. You could be damaging her health by only feeding dog food. Mice need and appreciate variety in their diet. Just feed her a daily ration and if there is none left or just a few scraps, then feed a little more. If she`s leaving most of it, your feeding too much. However, mice do tend to levae bits of food they really don`t want to eat like corn/maize, pea flakes, some extruded biscuits in a mix.

A good RAT mix with other ingredients added and some kibble should be fine.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I would say a 40% protein dog food is fine on occasion (I have, and do, use dog food with that high of protein as my dogs get food with that high of protein)....but I _personally _wouldn't recommend feeding anything that high in protein _longterm_.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

The dog kibble I use has 11.5% protein content and its small so the mouse can handle the pieces ok.Grey hound kibble has a very high protein content for obvious reasons but its very high quality kibble.The mix I make nothingis left just the husks off the grains etc,My Spiny Mice love the the food the most.The only thing is I have to wear plastic gloves when I mix or handle the food as I suffer from keens on all My fingers and the food makes it worse.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I use James Wellbeloved Senior/Light, and I know mine eat that. Mealworms are supposed to be good for protein, too. Shelled hemp seed has a lot of protein. I also feed organic chicken based baby food on occasion... It sounds like you're feeding too much of the kibble. She probably is nibbling on a couple of bits here and there, but she won't settle for a diet of solely kibble as long as she has choice, which she should do. Scrambled egg is a good choice though.

Too much protein can lead to skin problems, I know that much XD.


----------

